# Who else besides FBB, JL and me are



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

looking to relocate? I ask only because I'm going to make a poll tomorrow and want to include all seeking a change in latitude or, at the least, attitude. (Me? I'm seeking both.) It's a contest of sorts but no prizes except to whomever finds their "nest" 1st. (I honestly don't know how to judge who votes 1st for the winner but I'm sure some of you wisecrackers do--matters not--I'm curious as to how many of us here are actively seeking new digs--how many votes an individual gets is just silly fun.)

BTW, my nick is Cat sometimes...


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm hoping to relocate back to my home state within the next year. I spent a good part of this last weekend riding through a number of rural communities trying to narrow the search down to only 6 communities. I had a great time but found more places I liked rather than narrowing it down. 
I want a small homestead(1-3ac) with either an older small home or the ability to have a mobile home-finances are a big consideration at this stage in my life. I don't mind neighbors as long as they're not McMansions but other modest homes are ok. My belief is so there's less chance my chickens and gardens would 'offend' other modest homesteaders.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

So now there are 4--any more?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've looked at 7 different places over the last month. I've got a low ball offer in on a house now. I highly doubt they'll even consider it, especially after talking to the realtor a little bit ago. Another realtor told her that they have refused offers that were higher than mine. Oh well, looks like my banking on the fact that it's in a very depressed area, no houses sold there in the last 7 months and that it's odd aren't going to get me anywhere. 

My search continues....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't technically count, because I'm only daydreaming, not actively looking, lol. But I dream of moving NORTH! lol The heat and humidity here are killing me! If I do move, it's going to have to be somewhere cooler and less humid. I dream of the Pacific Northwest in particular, but the chances of actually getting there are pretty slim. But I can still dream.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am actively looking to have a winter (Dec. to Feb.) place with hot women, cold beer & room temperature tequila.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I put a bid of $30 000 on that place I showed all the pics of. Havnt heard a word in a month. Gonna call next week to see where/whats happened. Not to sure I want to rattle that cage to alful much. It has alot of problems comeing with it. Im still hopeing something will show up yet. My boy printed a couple doz notices, and next week, im going to take some chickens up to Collinsville, where he lives at the sale, and after the sale, IF I sell them all well start driveing around to various towns posting notices, and keeping a eye out between towns. IF I dont get them sold, ill take the remainder to my DDs and then go galavanting and when done come back and get them and take them home.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

So far it's officially 6:
FBB
JL
Me
STG
Terri in WV
Callie (because we're all dreaming here so why not you?)

SD--I'll add you but I'm not sure RT tequila is actually palatable.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What if a guy and gal accidently find the same place, does that count or is one disqualified lol.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I relocated about two months ago, about 1000 miles onto a friend's place while I'm looking. Looked at several places while here already....seeing a guy about another one this week. Depending on how that goes or doesn't...another place I found when we were on the way to the auction in OK last weekend.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Me, looking to relocate as well.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

If anyone wants that place that I passed on, let me know by PM and will give you the man's name and all.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> I relocated about two months ago, about 1000 miles onto a friend's place while I'm looking. Looked at several places while here already....seeing a guy about another one this week. Depending on how that goes or doesn't...another place I found when we were on the way to the auction in OK last weekend.


So are you in or not?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Me, looking to relocate as well.


I knew that--just needed confirmation.

So now it's 7:
FBB
JL
Me
STG
Terri in WV
Callie (because we're all dreaming here so why not you?)
cindilu

SD--if we have too many for a poll, you'll have to do better than lousy tequila to get a spot.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> So are you in or not?


Uhm. Well you asked for people who are relocating or wanting to and I said I am...so, it pretty much looks like it. Unless you don't want me in...


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> Uhm. Well you asked for people who are relocating or wanting to and I said I am...so, it pretty much looks like it. Unless you don't want me in...


So now it's *8*: _Why not? _
FBB
JL
Me
STG
Terri in WV
Callie (because we're all dreaming here so why not you?)
cindilu
WhyNot (because I get it! 

SD--if we have too many for a poll, you'll have to do better than lousy tequila to get a spot. 

And if there are too many other spots, I'll drop out. k?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see what this is/turns into...I see it's a poll but I'm boggled about the contest part. Anyway...I look forward to whatever it is, as I'm sure if it's from you it will be fun and interesting.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I don't technically count, because I'm only daydreaming, not actively looking, lol. But I dream of moving NORTH! lol The heat and humidity here are killing me! If I do move, it's going to have to be somewhere cooler and less humid. I dream of the Pacific Northwest in particular, but the chances of actually getting there are pretty slim. But I can still dream.


Rural areas of WI and Iowa have some reasonable priced homesteads as long as you don't need to be within 75 miles of a metro area-those parcels go for Big bucks.
I'm looking in western WI; oh to be back in the hills & woodlands where the first snow is truly magical.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> Can't wait to see what this is/turns into...I see it's a poll but I'm boggled about the contest part. Anyway...I look forward to whatever it is, as I'm sure if it's from you it will be fun and interesting.


 Yes, there will be a poll and we can vote on who we think will fine nirvana 1st. (Yes, you can vote for yourself.) 

Contest? Once upon a time I could have sent something growing or preserved from my garden for the prize but not since TDM did me in and stole $10K from me. 

This is just for fun...and perhaps a chance for peeps to discuss where they want to be and get information from others here who might help them get there.

Anyone here in Atlanta GA--downtown?  (You can have 25 fowl in Fulton County--neat!)


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Maine....the sea! I'm in:happy:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Did someone mention tequila being involved?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Did someone mention tequila being involved?


If you're considered Alaska in your options, there's a guy there who likes it room temp...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

katydidagain said:


> If you're considered Alaska in your options, there's a guy there who likes it room temp...


Oh um, cough cough, I am not sure I like to share my tequila.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm moving to Canada. I have heard rumors that it is below 80 there and they drink a lot.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm, kind of strange, the southerners want to move north, and the northerners want to move south. I guess we all ought to get together and have a swap or something! lol


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess I would be a Southerner to a Canadian.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

JohnnyLee said:


> Hmm, kind of strange, the southerners want to move north, and the northerners want to move south. I guess we all ought to get together and have a swap or something! lol


Texan first 33 years of my life, Vermont the last 22, I still want to be further north...Vermont is not cold enough


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

homefire2007 said:


> Texan first 33 years of my life, Vermont the last 22, I still want to be further north...Vermont is not cold enough


Hehe, I'm in Iowa now and want to go to somewhere much colder. I thought Iowa would be cold enough but I was wrong. :sob:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Rural areas of WI and Iowa have some reasonable priced homesteads as long as you don't need to be within 75 miles of a metro area-those parcels go for Big bucks.
> *I'm looking in western WI*; oh to be back in the hills & woodlands where the first snow is truly magical.


That area (Driftless Region) is pretty. I lived in the Kettle Moraine. In Eagle. Born in Milwaukee. I loved camping at Wyalusing, and Devils Lake St. Parks. Wildcat Mtn. was my all time favorite.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Sustainabilly, I was in Wyalusing this past weekend. What a beautiful area. I used to live in Pierce County(4 miles inland from Lake Pepin), it was much further up in the state but due to a need to be within a certain range from my oncologist, I am going to limit my search to the southwestern regions.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I would liek to eventually relocate also


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Count me in, I guess... would be nice to be out of Dallas/Ft. Worth air pollution. And maybe where it rains couple times during a summer.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

My parents were from Stevens Point and Wausau. It's nice but awfully flat in The central part. Sometimes I miss the snow but then I remember trying to drive home from work at night. 2 hrs for a 30 min drive. Don't miss that!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like your going to need several POLLS.........


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Sustainabilly; I used to do craft shows in Wausau and also went to the Mothers Day small animal swap there. I sold some young Rhea's and brought home rabbits and ducks from that sale. 
I remember going to work after snowstorms; challenging but fun.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I still have a house on 3/4 of an acre, fenced and a commercial property for sale in a small rural village in northwestern WI. Bout an hour north of Eau Claire. If any of the movers north are interested I have room in my PM box.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

What is the total count of movers now?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> If any of the movers north are interested I have room in my PM box.



Not personal........But I don't want to live in your PM box......:clap:


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I am looking for another place......2-10 acres, and put up a very small house.....and a pole barn for the goats....a liitle further south of where I am in Ohio....or the southern half of Indiana (friends and family nearby there)


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not relocating.... ever...... I hate heat. I about overheated this past weekend at the lake.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I would check out things like Sales Tax. Been talking to dif people over the country; and am surprised as to the differences. 7% soon to be 7 3/4% in NC; and you're taxed on everything. 6% in Mi and no tax on food. 9 3/4% in TN and you're taxed on everything. 6 1/2% in Tx, particularly Houston. Houston gets another 2%. Flat tax on everything. If we really want something we'll get it and compensate some other way.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

billooo2 said:


> I am looking for another place......2-10 acres, and put up a very small house.....and a pole barn for the goats....a liitle further south of where I am in Ohio....or the southern half of Indiana (friends and family nearby there)


I could let 8-9 acres go but I may be to far south for you. Chillicothe area. 

Ok back to the poll, are we all moving in together? 

I have been planning on staying here but could easily be convinced to move to Maine if the right place came along.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

DANG. If we all moved at the same time, Jay and Terri might as well shut it down and go fishing.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

No sales tax in Oregon but depending on where you go property here is very spendy. I am headed down to my birthplace in K Falls for the Restoration Pow Wow this month and I plan on looking for property while I am there. This way I could be closer to my dad, sister, and family.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

8% Sales tax in Arkansas and no tax on food that I am aware of...but there are apparently other taxes involved...must be municipal or something...I'll have to look into it. Last time we went to the next town and I got my walmart reciept, there were several tax lines and it added up to a total of 13.5% tax.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been on the phone today talking about this piece of property. Pay cash and build later type of thing, close enough to my dad without being to close if ya know what I mean.

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Dr_Chiloquin_OR_97624_M21464-50683?source=web

http://www.movinghometour.com/fishernicholson/?TourID=1155335&


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful Cindilu. Dang.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Beautiful Cindilu. Dang.


It comes with a lot of perks as well, private lake and club house access, a place to set up campers and travel trailers etc, shower, laundry and private club house type of thing.

I have a travel trailer I could put on it for now and my dad could bring one of his boats and fish on that lake. Both boats of his will eventually become mine and I had planned to sell the biggest boat but I am having serious second thoughts.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

cindilu said:


> It comes with a lot of perks as well, private lake and club house access, a place to set up campers and travel trailers etc, shower, laundry and private club house type of thing.


Wow. Sounds like you don't have to worry about restrictions with homesteading. Nice deal.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

None, I checked with the Realtor and for now they also have the water on a shared well so water for now is free. Plus a private beach.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been trying to find a job in a place w less humidity than South Louisiana! Am developing asthma; drought-striken places, here I come! But a job plus some rain is a tall order! ldc


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> DANG. If we all moved at the same time, Jay and Terri might as well shut it down and go fishing.


Bill, you can move and still be on the internet........


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

cindilu said:


> What is the total count of movers now?


I'm trying to keep up--if I missed someone or inadvertently added someone, speak up!

FBB
JL
Me
STG
Terri in WV
Callie (because we're all dreaming here so why not you?)
cindilu
WhyNot (because I get it!)
City Bound (NYC doesn't have great salsa or maybe it does? Mango with lime and hot sauce on a stick was street food in DC--YUM!)
Idc
billooo2
homefire2007
articow
lurnin2farm

Anyone else?

BTW, Sandra, you're right about checking the tax implications--total tax. Income tax is a bit higher in GA than here but jobs are more plentiful in my profession. Sales tax becomes an issue if you spend a lot; I've taken that into account based on my lifestyle. If your income is from retirement, that will also be important. I have some links somewhere I can post if peeps want to see them.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Some have mentioned a tax on food items. A tax on food is unconstitutional as is anything that interferes with anyone's life, liberty, and pursuit of happiness. Food is essential for life... soda and frivolous items are of course taxable. 
I know some states don't abide by this but only because people havn't fought it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I'm planning to move but within the next 5 years


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm hoping to re-relocate to Appalachia in the not too distant future. But, I really don't know what life may send my way. It may be to a different country


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

katydidagain said:


> looking to relocate? I ask only because I'm going to make a poll tomorrow and want to include all seeking a change in latitude or, at the least, attitude. (Me? I'm seeking both.) .


I'm not looking to relocate anytime soon, but I'm just curious... where are you looking to relocate to?

I've lived in CA most of my life. I relocated to Oregon in my twenties and LOVED it. Beautiful weather, nice folks, easygoing, and no sales tax. It was cheap to live there in the 1990's but it's gotten pricey since then. I'd still be there if not for my then-husband, who hated it, and pressured me to move back to CA. Not that Northern CA is a bad place to live.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

After all of the postings on the PNW area, I'd move there in a heartbeat if it weren't for family. As it is now, I'm going to have to stick to the East coast side.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

lurnin2farm said:


> I could let 8-9 acres go but I may be to far south for you. Chillicothe area.
> 
> Ok back to the poll, are we all moving in together?
> 
> I have been planning on staying here but could easily be convinced to move to Maine if the right place came along.


lurnin', I can't believe you'd want to leave! You're EXACTLY where I want to be!! :bouncy: I LOVE sourthern Ohio. I had a place down close to the original Bob Evans Farm. I sold it when the plant shut down for good. Have wanted to get back down around that area ever since. My youngest son lives in Middleport, not too far from you.

I want to move too, and hope to by the time my lease here is up. I look at land and houses almost every day online, and sometimes drive out to see them. I guess I could be counted in the poll, but maybe it's too late.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

summerdaze said:


> lurnin', I can't believe you'd want to leave! You're EXACTLY where I want to be!! :bouncy: I LOVE sourthern Ohio. I had a place down close to the original Bob Evans Farm. I sold it when the plant shut down for good. Have wanted to get back down around that area ever since. My youngest son lives in Middleport, not too far from you.
> 
> I want to move too, and hope to by the time my lease here is up. I look at land and houses almost every day online, and sometimes drive out to see them. I guess I could be counted in the poll, but maybe it's too late.


Well what are ya waiting on, come on down!!! There's definitely better land than what I have. Not a good place to try and farm, have to build from the ground up literally starting with soil. There are some nice farms around here though that I wish were available but I took this place to fix it up and thats what I'm doing. If I end up being stuck here there are worse places to be. My neighbors are great too and if I remember correctly my neighbors dad lives on land and takes care of it for either the Evans family or he is right next door to them.

When is your lease up? Do you know canning and all that good stuff? :bouncy:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

So where's the poll?

I am relocating. I'm doing it right now - I'm in the process of moving my stuff. (just taking a break at the moment and relaxing with an iced cap). I'm moving a little further north into a more rural area and for the past month I've been getting rid of everything I have that I don't really, really need to survive. Will be disconnecting the computer and going offline within the next day or so as that will be one of the last things to get moved, and don't know when or even if I'll be back online again.

.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

naturelover said:


> So where's the poll?
> 
> I am relocating. I'm doing it right now - I'm in the process of moving my stuff. (just taking a break at the moment and relaxing with an iced cap). I'm moving a little further north into a more rural area and for the past month I've been getting rid of everything I have that I don't really, really need to survive. Will be disconnecting the computer and going offline within the next day or so as that will be one of the last things to get moved, and don't know when or even if I'll be back online again..


Who needs a poll? You sneaked in and won! I'll be lurking to hear what happens next for you, sweet R, and hoping this is a positive move for you.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

naturelover said:


> So where's the poll?
> 
> I am relocating. I'm doing it right now - I'm in the process of moving my stuff. (just taking a break at the moment and relaxing with an iced cap). I'm moving a little further north into a more rural area and for the past month I've been getting rid of everything I have that I don't really, really need to survive. Will be disconnecting the computer and going offline within the next day or so as that will be one of the last things to get moved, and don't know when or even if I'll be back online again.
> 
> .


You will be missed if you don't return but not forgotten This move sounds like a good one, a new adventure and beginning.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> *Who needs a poll? You sneaked in and won!* I'll be lurking to hear what happens next for you, sweet R, and hoping this is a positive move for you.


LOL. What did I win? :bouncy:

Yes, it's a very positive and progressive move for me. I've been weeding through and getting rid of a lifetime's worth of preps, tools, personal possessions and old memories that no longer stand me in good stead and have been weighing me down and holding me back. Honestly, it's been very hard to do and traumatizing for me but also cathartic knowing I'm stepping unencumbered into the beginning of a whole new life for me. With every item I take to the dump or to Value Village or give away to some more needful family - I feel a sense of the weight of the past lifting off my shoulders. So, traumatizing yes, but I also feel good about it.

The next project for me after I get completely moved and settled - I'm going husband hunting! Yeah! :happy2:

.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, that's great NL! I am pea GREEN with envy, lol.  I hate the mehanics of moving, but love the idea of starting somewhere fresh and more remote and, in my case, much cooler, ha! And streamlining just before a move always makes me feel so much lighter in my soul!

You'll definitely be missed, sure hope it's not permanent! I was just going to ask you for that herbal website again that you gave me a while back. I lost the link somehow. Was that your site and will it still be up? I just didn't have much time to work with it, but now with this weather I'm forced to stay inside a lot, so this would be a perfect time to learn some more herbalism. I really want to get a lot more proficient at it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all the best to you NL. will certainly miss you. stay away from my turf for the husband hunting. i'm thinking seriously about it too and theres not much to choose from. ~Georgia.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Nature, you are a beautiful person inside and out and I am so glad you are getting to live your dream. Good luck in your new place and I really really hope you will be able to get back on line and join us again. You will be missed if you don't.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> I am actively looking to have a winter (Dec. to Feb.) place with hot women, cold beer & room temperature tequila.


ahh! This would be the perfect arrangement for me.. as long as I got to go back to Alaska June - August! (I'll pass on the hot women though)


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

katydidagain said:


> looking to relocate? I ask only because I'm going to make a poll tomorrow and want to include all seeking a change in latitude or, at the least, attitude. (Me? I'm seeking both.) It's a contest of sorts but no prizes except to whomever finds their "nest" 1st. (I honestly don't know how to judge who votes 1st for the winner but I'm sure some of you wisecrackers do--matters not--I'm curious as to how many of us here are actively seeking new digs--how many votes an individual gets is just silly fun.)
> 
> BTW, my nick is Cat sometimes...


Am trying to buy my 100+ acres just south of here out of the mountains (into the hills). If I can get it I will prolly be moving onto it asap (couple years ?), fortunately it is only 25 mi. away & I love where I am.
Likely will keep where I am - it is zoned commercial, so might make a good place to sell the fruits of my new secret farm to locals & to any summer folk who may still come up after global economic meltdown ?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to move as soon as I can sell my house. Who knows how long that will take?

I don't expect to have any problems finding a place to purchase. Just waiting to have the money to do it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I'm going to move as soon as I can sell my house. Who knows how long that will take?
> 
> I don't expect to have any problems finding a place to purchase. Just waiting to have the money to do it.


What, your house is for sale, where are you moving too?


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

WhyNot said:


> 8% Sales tax in Arkansas and no tax on food that I am aware of...but there are apparently other taxes involved...must be municipal or something...I'll have to look into it. Last time we went to the next town and I got my walmart reciept, there were several tax lines and it added up to a total of 13.5% tax.


Sales tax on food is, I think, 3% State; most cities and counties have some
added making most spots 4 to 4 1/2% total on food. Other items are
taxed about 6% state tax; cities/county taxes up that by whatever
percentage they apply. I dont think your total tax was 13%; the receipt
will show a dollar value taxed at the food rate; a separate tax line will show
the tax on the balance of your purchase. If one line showed, say, 4 1/2%
that was most likely on your food purchases; next line showed 8 1/2%
that would have been on your total non-food purchases.

There is a $350. homesteading credit applied to your primary residence that reduces your property tax by that amount.
Once you reach 65 years of age the value of your home is "frozen" as 
to taxable value.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Wow, that's great NL! I am pea GREEN with envy, lol.  I hate the mehanics of moving, but love the idea of starting somewhere fresh and more remote and, in my case, much cooler, ha! And streamlining just before a move always makes me feel so much lighter in my soul!
> 
> You'll definitely be missed, sure hope it's not permanent! I was just going to ask you for that herbal website again that you gave me a while back. I lost the link somehow. Was that your site and will it still be up? I just didn't have much time to work with it, but now with this weather I'm forced to stay inside a lot, so this would be a perfect time to learn some more herbalism. I really want to get a lot more proficient at it.


Callie, here is that website Susun Weed's Wise Woman Forum &bull; Index page - it is Susun Weed's _Wise Woman_ forum. NL has already stopped modding and gone offline there too now but if you want to read any of her posts about herbalism/foods/spirituality/shamanism/crystal healing she is _"crystal woman"_ on there. she has a lot of posts on there.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Paumon said:


> Callie, here is that website Susun Weed's Wise Woman Forum &bull; Index page - it is Susun Weed's _Wise Woman_ forum. NL has already stopped modding and gone offline there too now but if you want to read any of her posts about herbalism/foods/spirituality/shamanism/crystal healing she is _"crystal woman"_ on there. she has a lot of posts on there.


Thank you so much! I remember there was a lot of good info on there, look forward to reading a lot more. I really appreciate it!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hadn't seen this before. very interesting! thanks for the link Paumon. ~Georgia.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

gran26 said:


> If one line showed, say, 4 1/2%
> that was most likely on your food purchases; next line showed 8 1/2%
> that would have been on your total non-food purchases.


Yeah. I was looking at my reciepts after I posted and you are right...it was two separate lines. So not 13.5 TOTAL tax on everything.

Most of my reciepts show 9% tax. I don't know what is what...I just know that a lot of places I go are more expensive down here than up north, not just in the tax rates but the regular prices as well.

I was spoiled in WI on no sales tax on food and a 5.5% retail sales tax...also didn't live in a county or city that added yet another tax on your regular store purchases. Didn't know I was spoiled but I was....now I am really watching it when buying things here.

It's that smaller stuff...the extra buck here and there that ends up costing you more. Oh to die a nickle and dime death! lol

In WI, the property tax on my houses has been going down each year for the last several years (I'm not close to 65)...and I'm afraid to look at the property tax rates/laws here lol But I have to bite the bullet and do it soon so I know what I am getting into where. I notice there are places here for sale that might be even just a 1/4 mile away from each other ...both being mostly comparable in size and the size of houses and amenities but I've seen their property taxes show differences of even 800.00 a year...because the next house/property is considered a different municipality.

It's some tricky stuff.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

cindilu said:


> What, your house is for sale, where are you moving too?


If i can get the house sold before prices go up any more, I am going to try Hawaii for a couple of years. I'd like to live for awhile where I have a chance of getting vegetables to ripen before they freeze.

I even considered living on a boat, but can't find a harbor that will allow pets and I won't give up my dogs.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> If i can get the house sold before prices go up any more, I am going to try Hawaii for a couple of years. I'd like to live for awhile where I have a chance of getting vegetables to ripen before they freeze.
> 
> I even considered living on a boat, but can't find a harbor that will allow pets and I won't give up my dogs.


I know another person from ST who is going to live on a boat, hint hint. 

Okay, for real life I hope it works out for you, really I do. I know the area you live in and it is really really beautiful. But I also understand the freezing temps and such. It is finally warm here and going to hit 100 today. I am thinking I am going to pass out from the heat and going to go and take a cold shower to survive. Best of luck to you. :goodjob:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Cindilu, is it you interested in living on a boat?

You know how people are nearly giving away their toys? I've seen many boats, both sail and power, for sale in Hawaii for $30,000. Big boats. Big enough to live aboard. Some of them as much as 40 foot. Those would have been $200,000 boats before the crash.

So, I start to think. Hey, I could live aboard a boat in a harbor in Hawaii for a couple of years. Twist my arm. I could force myself.

Harbor fees aren't even all that outrageous for live-aboard moorings. But they don't allow pets, so that was the end of that dream.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Cindilu, is it you interested in living on a boat?
> 
> You know how people are nearly giving away their toys? I've seen many boats, both sail and power, for sale in Hawaii for $30,000. Big boats. Big enough to live aboard. Some of them as much as 40 foot. Those would have been $200,000 boats before the crash.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that... No pets, not gonna happen...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know who is wanting to move or where, but I thought of this thread when I saw the ad below in a local free shopper paper we get here.

*24.13 acres/32' X 20' log cabin* $35,000: near Huntsville: deep woods/mountains: off-grid; solar electric, (4X4 needed) 423-317-8907

That's Huntsville,TN. I don't know anything else re: the property. Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------

